# Community > Resource Library >  Sierra Infinity

## Eion

Their spiel about the software:

Sierra's Infinity Exterior Ballistic Computer Software version 6 provides multiple trajectory charts and graphics, point blank range, calculate zero, uphill/downhill shooting, maximum range, minute of angle, profiled wind, improved atmospherics, revised print formats trajectory in mils and more. The easy-to-use Windows format makes Infinity extremely user-friendly. Bullet library includes all major bullet companies as well as ammunition companies and allows for addition of new and custom bullets. Renowned Sierra Ballistic Consultants Ted Almgren and Dr. Bill McDonald, who have written all Sierra Software since 1970, also wrote Infinity. Both are retired Chief Scientists from a major aerospace company. 

Here's a link a download of Sierra Infinity.

Sierra Infinity - Download - 4shared - Eion Sammes

Update v6.01 Patch.

https://www.sierrabullets.com/docume...i601update.exe

----------


## Happy

Download don't work !!!

----------


## Eion

Try

Sierra Infinity

----------


## Happy

All good.. Will have a play .. It works good for a quick drop chart print out. Thanks !!

----------


## jakewire

I have the disc, it works good for me.

----------

